# Paul Manata's Victims



## BobVigneault (Apr 25, 2006)

I must confess, every time I hear Paul debate with somebody I feel sorry for them. Is it because by nature I pull for the underdog? Is it because I know how hard I have to work to keep up with him? Is it because he looks like Jesse Ventura?

Here are some great clips of him sparring with some folks manning the Atheist booth at what I am assuming is an Earth Day rally. The first girl was obviously just there to hang with her 'buds' and make a statement by just showing up. She probably didn't expect someone to actually ask her to defend her worldview. Paul was gracious and got her to take his email address for further discussion. She caved like a house of cards.

In the longer clip there was an older woman who I'm hoping was a prof. She sounded like a prof. My favorite part is at the end, she tells Paul, "I don't want to argue with you anymore". Gene Cook says, "I wouldn't want to argue with you if I was in her position either, let her up Paul, let her up." I just picture Paul holding her down with his mouth wrapped around her throat ready to bite. That was great.

Keep up the good fight Paul, you're my hero.


http://feeds.feedburner.com/UnchainedRadioPodcast


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 25, 2006)

Brilliant! 

I'm sure it's not going to your head of course, but thanks to the Lord for the skills he has given you, and for your stewardship of the opportunities he's given you to apply them in. This is indeed an inspiration.

dl


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 25, 2006)

Paul, you are brutal!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 25, 2006)

That's inspiring Paul and actually Gene did get that interaction on his recording, you just have to listen carefully. 

Sometimes I look in the mirror and tell myself, I'm gonna work hard and study til I'm just like Paul. Who am I fooling? Me AND the guy in the mirror both know I could never shave my head!








[Edited on 4-25-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## CDM (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> Thanks Bob,
> ...





Priceless!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 25, 2006)

Truth be told buddy, mine is starting to get so sparse in the front that I am considering what my next look should be. I'm losing my grasp on my locks. Shampooing with Tide was giving it enough body for awhile but now that's not working. Maybe I'll try weaves. I'm thinking the Alicia Keys look might work for me.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 25, 2006)

Well done Paul. I also listened to the JW encounter w/Gene. Who is he BTW?


----------



## gwine (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...



Early James Bond style?


----------



## DTK (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> What gene didn't get, which was pretty funny, was when a male atheist at the booth said that we're no different than animals.
> ...


Paul,

If the occasion presents itself, do you mind if I use your exchange as a sermon illustration, with proper credits due of course? It is priceless.

DTK


----------



## DTK (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I don't mind, and you don't need to credit anything to me. I just regurgitate what I've heard elsewhere.



Then keep regurgitating for the rest of us. 

Thanks,
DTK


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> ...



Amen, we all hear things elsewhere but who can remember those things when we need them and could use them.

[Edited on 4-25-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## gwine (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by gwine_
> ...



No, bald grey hair style. [/quote]

I thought Connery had a hairpiece when he was doing the early Bond movies.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 25, 2006)

great job Paul. if i believed in reincarnation i might suspect you were bahnsen!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Well done Paul.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Is it because he looks like Jesse Ventura?



I think he looks like Howie Mandel. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b269/joyfuljessica/howie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## crhoades (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HuguenotHelpMeet_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...



*Picturing Paul put a c0ndom on his head and blowing it up with his nose as we speak!*


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 25, 2006)

> I asked if it wouyld be wrong, then, if I jumped across the table and bite him in the face.



 dying

Paul, 
Did you ever bite anyone in your life before Christ? hahahahahahaha

Sorry brother, this just hits too close to home for me. hahahahaaaaapukehahahaha 

~Blame it on uncle sam!

[Edited on 4-26-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 25, 2006)

It wouldn't surprise me...my former OB bit a nurse after she told him to, "Bite me!" (typical saying for an RN)...he later found his coffee had been salted


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm just curious Paul, how did you begin this conversation? 
I'm looking for pointers.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 25, 2006)

patrick,
Didnt you see the picture Chris posted


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2006)

Paul,

I had heard you stopped posting here. I'm glad to see you have not. You have a very sharp mind and great oratory and writing skills.

Grace and Peace,


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I stopped for a while, was to busy. Thanks for the words.


I just realized you're in Escondido! That's cool. I was stationed in Pendleton from 1999-2003 and I hope to get orders there in 2008 and retire there. We love the people that we worshipped with at Providence OPC in Temecula.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Paul, that was fantastic! 

I'm surprised nobody wanted to hit you because when I say something that may frustrate them like you did, often they want to tar and feather me. anyways...great job.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't think anyone would dare attempt such with Paul


----------



## blhowes (Apr 26, 2006)

Almost forgot I was at work, and came real close to bursting into laughter when, seemingly out of frustration, the lady says "Forget this morality thing"...and then tries to get into the evils of the crusades 

Thanks for the comic relief! 

Back to work...


----------



## blhowes (Apr 26, 2006)

BTW, Paul, didn't anybody ever tell you that Christians are supposed to be whimpy, non-confrontational door mats that sit at home reading their Bibles, praying, and doing other such things in the privacy of their own homes? Way to redeem you time!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> BTW, Paul, didn't anybody ever tell you that Christians are supposed to be whimpy, non-confrontational door mats that sit at home reading their Bibles, praying, and doing other such things in the privacy of their own homes? Way to redeem you time!





[Edited on 4-26-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 5, 2006)

It sounded like the first guy didn't have any argument against you at all. He just blundered around trying to deny morality yet at the same time say something can be right or wrong. Then after you (Paul) pointed out that legality doesn't have to do with right or wrong, I'm not sure where he went with that....he kept contradicting himself. 

It seemed to me that the lady was using the argument that "values differ from culture to culture. What is right in one culture is not right for another. Since they differ from culture to culture, we can conclude that values are relative."( quote taken from this site: http://www.bringyou.to/apologetics/p17.htm)

Really, the values do not change from culture to culture, only what the different cultures think (or have opinions) about the values. I liked how one of you guys (I can't remember who, not that I know the names of the other guys anyways...) brought up how we just condemned Saddam Hussein. If there is no moral objective right and wrong, then we have no place to condemn him or any other murderer. 

Overall I think you guys did well, although I bet its hard to debate with people who 1) sound very annoying and won't stop talking, then interrupts while you are talking (the old lady) 2) have illogical and irrational thinking (The first guy), and 3) Say their faulty argument and then walk off after being refuted (the guy asking if it was wrong that our ancestors killed Indians and took over the land). I also thought it was quite humerous and sad at the same time when that girl said she doesn't go to church, but considers herself a "christian". Yeaaaaa......

[Edited on 5-5-2006 by caleb_woodrow]


----------



## caddy (May 5, 2006)

Paul came to my aid on a car foum that I have belonged to for a few years. I occasionally debate with some of the same guys who want nothing of God. I was schooled in the fine art apologetics. I told him I was honored and humbled, and I am. Paul has a Gift. He's sharp and exacting. As I was reading through some of the points and counters he was making, I was just reading and shaking my head, smiling, and obvioulsy thanking the Good Lord that we have people who are so blessed with such talents and abilities.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2006)

Men dont blush unless your Irish:bigsmile:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2006)

secret is safe with me


----------

